# AOKP JB Test Build Discussion



## jbr05ki

Decided to make this since AOKP MS6 thread might get clogged.

What are your thoughts on this build?

Located at:
http://android.encounterpc.com/stevespear426/tests/


----------



## ThaSik1

Hopefully some good news gets spread throughout here on speeds and whatnot..gonna flash it as soon as he makes a copy for the ole showcase hehehe


----------



## sooner7

Running on mez.

mann this rom is slick, it's smooth and fast and I did it head to head with aokp ms6 on someone elses identical phone and the animations and the speed were so much faster.

Launching apps is almost instantaneous. And this is build 1? Amazing stuff.
MMS is a no go but shall be fixed, and may be already.
everything else works flawlessly.

Location services works just no turn by turn

Also Google Now launches so much faster than the cm builds, well actually everything does. I love both tho!!!


----------



## Wyman881

sooner7 said:


> Running on mez.
> 
> mann this rom is slick, it's smooth and fast and I did it head to head with aokp ms6 on someone elses identical phone and the animations and the speed were so much faster.
> 
> Launching apps is almost instantaneous. And this is build 1? Amazing stuff.
> MMS is a no go but shall be fixed, and may be already.
> everything else works flawlessly.
> 
> I will test GPS and update
> 
> Also Google Now launches so much faster than the cm builds, well actually everything does. I love both tho!!!


Do you have an edited mez version?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sooner7

Wyman881 said:


> Do you have an edited mez version?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


https://dl.dropbox.com/u/94278925/aokp_mesmerizemtd_jb-build-1.zip
Flash with whatever jb gapps.
I got this from the fascinate aokp team forums.


----------



## dxer2001

sooner7 said:


> https://dl.dropbox.c..._jb-build-1.zip
> Flash with whatever jb gapps.
> I got this from the fascinate aokp team forums.


Im still working on the mms issue but we got root worked out. Once i get the APNs patched ill upload a new rom.


----------



## myjellio

Anyone got an edited Showcase version?


----------



## myjellio

Or Can Someone give me a link to tell me how to make it a showcase version myself?


----------



## ThaSik1

myjellio said:


> Or Can Someone give me a link to tell me how to make it a showcase version myself?


Once I finish moving out I'll reinstall my apktool and push one out for us if no one else has already posted anything 
sent from my SCH-I500 suffering from sugar shock!!


----------



## myjellio

ThaSik1 said:


> Once I finish moving out I'll reinstall my apktool and push one out for us if no one else has already posted anything
> sent from my SCH-I500 suffering from sugar shock!!


Thanks


----------



## fluffmeister9000

I must say that this is the snappiest jb rom out of all of them, like someone said above me everything opens extremely fast and I haven't noticed any lag like the other builds have. It has the normal bugs that are already known as far as I've seen but I've only just started playing around with it and so far I'm loving it. Can't wait for an official release, always have mad love for AOKP


----------



## myjellio

This is hands down the best JB port Ive seen thus far, only a few things missing that i need and can see is turn by turn navigation. gps doesnt lock and a few useful toggle switches.


----------



## hottcakes

let's not forget the volume wake option. yet another simple feature i hate being without.


----------



## kyouten

Has anyone of you tried the new jb-test2 build yet? I skipped the build1 and went straight to the test2 and it seems about on par or maybe a bit behind the CM10 from JT as far as speed and animations. I'll give it a few more hours and then I may try the build1.


----------



## dxer2001

Lots of issues with build to so far. Steve is working on them. I'm gonna edit it for Mesmerize again, but be aware of the bugs I posted on the fascinate main thread.


----------



## jbr05ki

Stuff I've noticed so far:

-Flashlight doesn't work.
-Not as customizable as CM10
- Can't over clock CPU without NS Tools


----------



## dxer2001

AOKP JB Test Build 2 Ported for Mesmerize

https://dl.dropbox.c...td_jb-test2.zip

GApps 07/19/2012

https://dl.dropbox.c...0719-signed.zip

Still no MMS. Test at your own risk.

All credit to SteveSpear and the rest of Team Kang.


----------



## kb8no

Could not flash build-1 on my Fasi. Test 2 flashed with 0723 jb gapps. Flashing Test 2 was weird with white Samsung on black screen coming up and down and odd and unexpected CWM recovery colors/background. Takes awhile but just let it run and do its thing. JB now working on my Fasi. Who would have thought. Thanks Steve.


----------



## sooner7

I am loving the theme manager, and slapped some mattedblues back on. Things are looking real good. I can deal with the issues of this rom and just flash over it later 

I noticed notification tray the notifications won't expand for me that's the only thing i've noticed other than the other issues I've read being reported with build 2


----------



## myjellio

Flashed aokp build 2 over aokp build 1 now phone will not boot into cwm recovery. Phone just reboot back into aokp build 2.


----------



## dxer2001

myjellio said:


> Flashed aokp build 2 over aokp build 1 now phone will not boot into cwm recovery. Phone just reboot back into aokp build 2.


Reboot into recovery using Rom Manager for the time being. Power menu recovery is broken for some. Steve is working on it i think.


----------



## myjellio

dxer2001 said:


> Reboot into recovery using Rom Manager for the time being. Power menu recovery is broken for some. Steve is working on it i think.


That didn't work.


----------



## dxer2001

myjellio said:


> That didn't work.


Hmmm. It works for me. Make sure rom manager is setup and it says cwm 3.xxx+ is selected.


----------



## kyouten

Yeah same for me. Power menu recovery and rom manager recovery are kaput, both just reboot the device. Running test2


----------



## myjellio

dxer2001 said:


> Hmmm. It works for me. Make sure rom manager is setup and it says cwm 3.xxx+ is selected.


 Ok that worked after selecting cwm 3.xxx Thanks!


----------



## goz

http://android.encounterpc.com/stevespear426/tests/

Mez and showcase versions up

Sent from my devilish unicorned Mez


----------



## showcasemodr

goz said:


> http://android.encou...spear426/tests/
> 
> Mez and showcase versions up
> 
> Sent from my devilish unicorned Mez


Quick question. Is there a big difference between the fascinate and mez/showcase builds? Does just taking the fascinate build and making a few edits to apns and build.prop not do the trick anymore?


----------



## jbreakfield

showcasemodr said:


> Quick question. Is there a big difference between the fascinate and mez/showcase builds? Does just taking the fascinate build and making a few edits to apns and build.prop not do the trick anymore?


I'm not positive, but I think there is something that has to be done within the MMS.apk so that MMS actually works... more than just the apn's edit


----------



## myjellio

goz said:


> http://android.encou...spear426/tests/
> 
> Mez and showcase versions up
> 
> Sent from my devilish unicorned Mez


Showcase version say verizon Wireless on bottom of lock screen and notification roll down .


----------



## myjellio

I'm Getting No Sound No where on the showcase port I dont think the mic is even working either.


----------



## jbreakfield

myjellio said:


> I'm Getting No Sound No where on the showcase port I dont think the mic is even working either.


I got the same thing on Showcase, reported it to Steve.

And I know it's somewhat semantics, but Steve's AOKP builds aren't ported, he's building them from source if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## dxer2001

Yes. Steve's builds are all source. Iv'e been porting his Fascinate build for mez the last few days. I have a 3.1 fixed for mms, Im about to test it.


----------



## myjellio

jbreakfield said:


> I got the same thing on Showcase, reported it to Steve.
> 
> And I know it's somewhat semantics, but Steve's AOKP builds aren't ported, he's building them from source if I'm not mistaken.


Is their another thread running on steve jb builds? If so can you post the link?


----------



## myjellio

dxer2001 said:


> Yes. Steve's builds are all source. Iv'e been porting his Fascinate build for mez the last few days. I have a 3.1 fixed for mms, Im about to test it.


Is their another thread running on steve jb builds? If so can you post the link?


----------



## dxer2001

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19508-aokp-fascinate-milestone-6/page__pid__857449__st__2690#entry857449


----------



## dxer2001

Steve's AOKP JB Test 3.1 Edited for Mesmerize.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/94278925/aokp_mesmerisemtd_jb-test3.1.zip

Here's the thing. I got MMS to work on my phone with some manual updating. To do this follow the steps below.

APNs Updating

Open Menu and select Voice Dialer.
Say Open APNs. (must be in a quiet area or who knows what the voice dialer will come up with.
Select Open APNs from voice dialer menu.
Inside that menu you should see an APN for Verizon.
Touch the Verizon name, not the bubble to the right, to open the APN.
Edit the APN as follows.

Name: USCC
APN: internet
Proxy: leave blank
Port: 80
Username: [email protected] Your msid can be located under settings/about phone/status. It is the number in the MIN field.
Password: yourMSID
Server: leave blank
MMSC: http://mmsc1.uscc.net/mmsc/MMS
MMS Proxy:
MMS Port: 80
MCC: 310
MNC: 120
Authentication Type: PAP or CHAP
APN type: default,supl,mms

When finished, make sure you hit the menu button and select save. Iv'e noticed that after you do this the APN will dissapear from the APN menu.
Don't panic as that happened to me but it still works.
Any questions don't be afraid to ask and I hope this helps.
As always all cradit to Steve Spear and Team Kang.


----------



## sooner7

Tried APN edits on build 2 dexm and it didn't work.
Trying on build 3.1 now

on build 2 I could reboot to recovery and sound was working fine so it doesn't sound like I am having the issues a few others are having.


----------



## goz

Build 4 up

Sent from my devilish unicorned Mez


----------



## SaiyaJin

i just flashed the showcase version, is there a lock screen option menu? or am i just over looking it?

storage option crashes settings


----------



## dxer2001

No lockscreen options yet.


----------



## Lilbompie17

This is awesome. I can not wait to see more progress from this. I have Build 4, what does the "August 1st" update improve??


----------



## dxer2001

Aug 1st update was a fix for MMS. Didn't work for me so far.


----------



## i love storms

Didn't work on my fascinate either. Also the new build took away some of the functionality of the camera

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SaiyaJin

i have also noticed a large decrease in reception signal strength, anyone else experience similar?

showcase version


----------



## dxer2001

Incoming Mesmerize JB Test Build 3.1 with WORKING MMS!

https://dl.dropbox.c..._jb-test3.1.zip

Gapps 7/19/12

https://dl.dropbox.c...0719-signed.zip

Give her a spin and let me know if it works for you or not.


----------



## woodie1976

anyone doing the big 3 wipe and flashing this over MS6 Devil?


----------



## woodie1976

did the whole wipe 3 and flashed over MS6 devil.. boot looped so I did a battery pull expecting to have to Odin back to stock and restart everything.. to my surprise it booted and everything I use is working gps, mms, sms, data only a few small things missing that I'm use too like the slide bar on the status bar for screen brightness adjustment.. so far everything is running smoothly.. Swype beta installed and is running great.. thanks for everything ya'll do


----------



## sooner7

woodie1976 said:


> did the whole wipe 3 and flashed over MS6 devil.. boot looped so I did a battery pull expecting to have to Odin back to stock and restart everything.. to my surprise it booted and everything I use is working gps, mms, sms, data only a few small things missing that I'm use too like the slide bar on the status bar for screen brightness adjustment.. so far everything is running smoothly.. Swype beta installed and is running great.. thanks for everything ya'll do


The swipe status bar for brightness is still baked in, under statusbar in settings.
Even has the percentage shown when sliding it.


----------



## crmeyerhofer

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but can you flash this directly over aokp m6 on the devil kernel
? Vzw fascinate BTW.


----------



## endomatic

SaiyaJin said:


> i have also noticed a large decrease in reception signal strength, anyone else experience similar?
> 
> showcase version


I have seen a big drop in signal strength and increased # dropped calls. 
WIFI a bit flaky too

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## dxer2001

crmeyerhofer said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but can you flash this directly over aokp m6 on the devil kernel
> ? Vzw fascinate BTW.


No. It's a new version of android. Needs a data wipe too.


----------



## goz

MMS not working in your mez 3.1

Edit seem to work without WiFi on

Edit 2 never mind its working fine now.......wtf

Sent from my devilish unicorned Mez


----------



## myjellio

endomatic said:


> I have seen a big drop in signal strength and increased # dropped calls.
> WIFI a bit flaky too
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


 I seen the issues on the showcase build also


----------



## woodie1976

sooner7 said:


> The swipe status bar for brightness is still baked in, under statusbar in settings.
> Even has the percentage shown when sliding it.


i'm not seeing them settings anywhere.. i looked in all the places that i have and can see... nothing


----------



## dxer2001

Its baked in. You cant see them atm.


----------



## dxer2001

Aug 2 Mesmerize

https://dl.dropbox.c...2-12 - TEST.zip

Aug 2 Showcase

https://dl.dropbox.c... - MMS TEST.zip

Gapps

https://dl.dropbox.c...0719-signed.zip

Try em. Abuse em. Let us know.


----------



## woodie1976

is there anyway to use it?


----------



## dxer2001

slide your finger across the status bar


----------



## woodie1976

DOH! thats awesome!!!! BTW getting the "Unfortunately, Galaxy S Settings has stopped." error every timne i try it on TEST2 rom


----------



## dxer2001

Forgot to mention the Device Options is broken this build. Already been fixed for the next one.


----------



## myjellio

dxer2001 said:


> Forgot to mention the Device Options is broken this build. Already been fixed for the next one.


What about the low signal strength problem on the showcase will it be addressed on the next build?


----------



## dxer2001

Once the SMS/MMS is worked out on all 3 devices Steve will prolly work on other bugs. Right now getting MMS to work without edits is priority.


----------



## Lilbompie17

dxer2001 said:


> Aug 1st update was a fix for MMS. Didn't work for me so far.


Oh, okay. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## woodie1976

i'm not having issues with mms, or gps .. i'm having issues with low signal, dropped data and signal.. going to try and reflash it hope that helps


----------



## dxer2001

Here we go. Steve's Aug 11 Test build

Mesmerize
https://dl.dropbox.c...d_Aug-11-12.zip

Showcase
https://dl.dropbox.c...d_Aug-11-12.zip

7/19 Gapps
https://dl.dropbox.c...0719-signed.zip


----------



## SaiyaJin

i have the august 11 version installed on my showcase everything seems ok. signal strength is back to where it should be so far.
having trouble with sound from ringtones coming through when receiving a call and the screen locked.


----------



## jamesjones52

Works good, newest version anyway. Didnt have data so I flashed jt's compass kernel and everything works fine. Will update later.
Update: Been getting random reboots, other than that very smooth and pretty solid.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mainethoughts

Ok. I was able to get this installed. First off, this is EXTREMELY smooth. The fastest ROM I've ever used (since Froyo). I was using AOKP ICS for my daily driver before.

Like jamesjones52 said, I get random reboots. I was also getting them on CM10 though.

I wasn't able to reboot to recovery. I had to use Android Injector to install Rom Manager and reboot to recovery that way.


----------



## Hanzo13

I was running CM10 for a while and it was OK. I do like the customization of CM10, but I'm assuming AOKP will be there soon. (I especially miss the unlock screen app customization.)

I do think AOKP is smoother and quicker when changing / starting apps. Only real issue I've run into is the random reboots. Especially annoying when I'm streaming radio. :-/


----------



## GlennnDR

Runs smoothly, the only issue I'm experiencing is random reboots.


----------



## Wyman881

I can't download anything from the market, how can I fix it? I want to run AOKP soooo bad but that's holding me back because I can't get titanium backup to download.

Sent from my CM10 Mesmerize.


----------



## dxer2001

wipe data and cache for the market in settings/apps


----------



## Wyman881

I did and it still didn't work...

Sent from my CM10 Mesmerize.


----------



## SaiyaJin

I have only experienced one reboot. I did have some trouble with wi-fi one night going in and out and then radio signal dropped off when i turned wi-fi off.

Battery seems to drain faster than ICS ROM. I had android OS reporting at 75% one day but have not seen it in the past couple of days.

@wymann881 try uninstalling play store then reflash gapps. other than that is it showing any kind of error message?


----------



## cmyhalsky

The Aug 11 build was running great up until yesterday, it started bogging down and running extremely slow on my Mesmerize, anyone else having this issue?


----------



## SaiyaJin

Are there any updates as to when the next build will be released or anything else that is going on?


----------



## dxer2001

Mesmerize

https://dl.dropbox.c..._jb-build-1.zip

Showcase

https://dl.dropbox.c..._jb-build-1.zip


----------



## poland153

cmyhalsky said:


> The Aug 11 build was running great up until yesterday, it started bogging down and running extremely slow on my Mesmerize, anyone else having this issue?


I've been having the same problem







. Seems laggy and chokes up at times...

@Android Lover
Is that the newest build of AOKP JB? I'll give that a shot tonight and see if maybe it runs better. O and real quick, can we still use the same GAPPS from the August 11 build, like the same zip that you posted with the August 11 build?


----------



## bigpeters

Anyone have anything to report on how that Build 1 is running on the mez?


----------



## dxer2001

Smooth like butta


----------



## GeeFrmCali

Anyone one have an alt carrier working on the new build ? can i have the link to the fix ?


----------



## SaiyaJin

still having trouble with phone ringing when calls come in. notifications so far are working all the time.


----------



## goz

Link to a Mez build for those who want it









http://www.mediafire.com/?klk5lez25dl020k


----------



## poland153

goz said:


> Link to a Mez build for those who want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?klk5lez25dl020k


Do you know what build that is? I believe I'm running Build 5 but i just want to be sure I'm on the newest version


----------



## goz

poland153 said:


> Do you know what build that is? I believe I'm running Build 5 but i just want to be sure I'm on the newest version


Aug 27 build that Stev e posted up on XDA


----------



## cmyhalsky

Awesome, thanks for posting it.


----------



## dxer2001

Mez

https://dl.dropbox.c...d_jb-Aug-30.zip

Show

https://dl.dropbox.c...uild-Aug-30.zip


----------



## SaiyaJin

i am having trouble making a nandroid with cwm. i keep getting error generating md5 checksum. anyone else having this trouble?


----------



## Perky69

dxer2001 said:


> Mesmerize
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.c..._jb-build-1.zip
> 
> Showcase
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.c..._jb-build-1.zip


Mez link is down.

Working again.


----------



## Perky69

Tried flashing this and got a devblock error in cwm couldn't find an mtd partition.


----------



## dxer2001

Sept 1 Builds

Mez

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/94278925/aokp_mesmerizemtd_jb-Sept-1.zip

Show

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/94278925/aokp_showcasemtd_jb-Sep-1.zip

This one booted for me.


----------



## G6X

Is it possible to over clock from 1000 to maybe 1200 or better

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## dxer2001

yes. Under ROMControl/Perfomance


----------



## G6X

I've tried that once I try to adjust the slider my phone reboots. Any suggestions

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## SaiyaJin

I found this topic on xda forums, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1847225 , maybe it will help answer some questions if you have not been there already.

I've installed the sept 1 build with devil kernel 1.2.1 on my showcase. Devil kernels can be downloaded at http://rootaxbox.no-ip.org/derteufel/jellybean/ just make sure to get the .zip so you can flash in recovery. i used the fascinate cmc.

So far today all my calls have rang through. Not sure if it was an issue with an earlier build or with kernel.


----------



## G6X

G6X said:


> I've tried that once I try to adjust the slider my phone reboots. Any suggestions
> I forgot to mention my phone is a mez
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jbreakfield

G6X said:


> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


download NSTools from the market


----------



## dxer2001

Sept 3 Builds

Mez

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/94278925/aokp_mesmerizemtd_jb-Sep-3.zip

Show

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/94278925/aokp_showcasemtd_jb-Sep-3.zip

All credit to Steve and the gang. Happy Flashing.


----------



## woodie1976

i use mapmyrun when i'm walking.. anyone know a way to keep my dang phone from going to sleep or what ever its called so my GPS will stay active while the screens off and locked in my pocket?.. i'm tried of getting these false tracks because the dang phone wont stay awake.. there a setting or a program or something.. getting annoying


----------



## G6X

Where's the screenshot option ?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## nycjw

running jb sept 3 version. when plugged into computer, computer does not recognize.. please advise


----------



## Perky69

nycjw said:


> running jb sept 3 version. when plugged into computer, computer does not recognize.. please advise


If fast charge is on, usb storage doesn't work. Is usb debugging turned on? Or the cords bad.

Sent from my AOKP M6 Mesmerize


----------



## ice99

Anybody having the flashlight problem for the showcase?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dedned

is mms working on this build?


----------



## AuroEdge

If you do a fresh flash of ROM and gapps will your previous apps auto download?


----------

